# Indigo Lake



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever done any good with bass at indigo lake in the CVNP??
I went there a couple of times last year and saw some pretty decent size bass in there, but could not get a single one to bite. Any help would be great!!

oh and have they filled kendal back up yet?


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a tough lake....even the gills laugh at you.

I've gotten a few on small plastic worms dragged slowly on the bottom.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

I've been going out there after work and doing well with a fly rod and wet flies. Its tough fishing though. (gills that is)


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I've gotten a couple on plastic worms bounced on the bottom. What are you using? The water is so clear here the bass can probably see you if you're not careful. Without trees around your silhouette might be obvious. If you are using crankbaits and the fish follow it that would point them right at you, at least thats my theory.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Very tough lake to fish. There are some very nice bass in there though. Yes Virginia Kendall is filled back up


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

did they restock kendal at all?

thanks for the help guys, yeah i figured the lake was tough to fish due to the fact that it is ridiculously clear, but i like a challenge


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Indigo Lake used to be a great place to fish before you were allowed to.

Back when we were young and dumb (instead of old and dumb), we used to walk there and catch bass the size of semi trucks, and bluegill the size of dinner plates just about every cast. All fish were released. Since they made it public, mowed all the brush down around it, and have people walking around it all day, catching fish there has become just about impossible.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I fished it a few time a few years back . the water is very clear i too would like to hear how to catch the bass in there .


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Use to fish that lake many times.. and the only way i could catch a decent bass was to use big Tad poles .. after that.... mabey a small guy on a placits or mini jig n pig.... 

that is one clear lake...

even the small pond with all the muck in front there, next to the road was ok... We use fish many of them ponds down there.. even back then we ordered topo maps to go explore and fish the "back of the way" ponds....

times were much simpler than...

Frank


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmm is it legal to use tadpoles there? i know the restrictions on bait are much tighter in the CVNP...


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Ended up with 6 bites/fish on total but only got 1 to shore 
It was a 12" LM that had a bit of a gut on it, but not fat. Did have a BIG one on.
Mostly using yum dingers and 7" power worms. 
Weather was beautiful!!


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

Congrats, 
I wanted to go out there during lunch today, but its a 15 minute drive to get there.. 15 there, 15 back.. 30 minutes driving for 30 minutes fishing.. its hard to do often.

I'll have to go back after work one day so I can spend a few hours out there.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

can you still put in a boat there?...I put my canoe in there (legal or not?) about 10 years ago when I got my first truck and dragged deep divers all over the place and caught some nice fish and lost the biggest bass I've ever seen to a bad knot....but you guys are right...I remember the fishing to be a lot better back then...same with horseshoe


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

I went to Indigo tonight with the flyrod and KILLED them with a foam spider.


50+ bluegills in ~3 hours. I stopped counting after I hit 25 in less than 1 hour.


I did see 2 guys in Kayaks there practicing their rolls.


----------



## stompfish (Apr 17, 2007)

Went to Indigo this afternoon and caught an 18 inch large mouth.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=12880&stc=1&d=1208746170


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Wow. A doubleheader!!! What did you get the Dr. Pepper on?


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

nice fish!! what were you using stomp?


----------



## stompfish (Apr 17, 2007)

I caught it on a 3 inch tube. smoke with red flake. The pic doesn't show it but the bass was almost as fat as the Dr. Pepper, which was caught on about a $1.50


----------



## pkowilich (Jul 23, 2010)

indigo lake is my fav fishing spot. i'll catch crappie all day long in my kayak with an ice fishing pole. bluegill with a foam spider with a fly rod, and huge bass in the back with plastic worms. not sure why everyone says this lake is hard to fish. never seem to have issues. aside from catching a huge snapping turtle.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I definitely give the nod to ultra light gear and 4# test. 
Clear water and educated fish.

Huh, never saw a crappie there. . .


----------

